# MIUI music app



## cparker89 (Dec 14, 2011)

MIUI music app is among the best I have used... I want to be able to use the music app but on other roms but just moving it to the system file and changing permissions doesn't work. So I'm guessing it is incompatible... I just want to make sure by asking here first. Also, I want to ask is their any comparable free music apps?? or what are you guys favorite music apps because Play Music really just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe YACK is a CM7 based ROM that has the MIUI music player, you could check that out.


----------

